
Introducing Opera Face Gestures - anatoli
http://labs.opera.com/news/2009/04/01/
======
jrussino
Certainly an April fool's joke... however, work like this has practical
applications for patients whose physical disabilities prevent them from using
the traditional computer inputs. I did some work with mapping shoulder
movements to control a powered wheelchair at the Rehabilitation Institute of
Chicago during an internship in 2007, and I had the impression that there is a
lot of room for improvement in current devices. One interface commonly used
today is the sip-puff switch: [http://www.techready.co.uk/Assistive-
Technology/Sip-Puff-Swi...](http://www.techready.co.uk/Assistive-
Technology/Sip-Puff-Switches/Sip-Puff-Switch_2) I wouldn’t be surprised if
there were people doing serious work in developing facial gesture UIs.

------
robertk
"Adult Web sites

Users visiting Web sites that contain adult content sometimes make unconscious
facial expressions. If Opera keeps opening Speed Dial and Zooming In and Out,
please be aware that this not a bug. It may be useful to disable Face Gestures
for a better experience. Also remember that wiping your cache is recommend
after visiting untrusted websites."

------
ktharavaad
The thing is that this is actually possible with the technology we have these
days.

Look at some of the works done by Iain Matthews and Simon Baker at CMU here:

[http://www.ri.cmu.edu/research_project_detail.html?project_i...](http://www.ri.cmu.edu/research_project_detail.html?project_id=448&menu_id=261)

and you can see that they have already realized realtime face tracking with
dense registration ( which allows expression recognition ) based on the LK-
inverse composition algorithm applied to AAMs

Facinating stuff =)

------
mtarnovan
Sounds like april's fool to me :)

~~~
paraschopra
Me too, but I really think it would be cool technology

------
PieSquared
"By using an internal technology dubbed _Face Observation Opera Language_ , we
are able to recognize pre-determined facial expressions and match them to
commands on the Opera browser."

 _F_ ace _O_ bservation _O_ pera _L_ anguage, eh?

------
chunkyslink
I read the first paragraph, watched the video and thought it was real (didnt
even occur to me it was april 1st)

Tweeted it. Went back and read it properly. Realised it was april 1st. Do'h

------
swombat
Come on, they have to try harder. Didn't even need to read the title to
identify it as an April's fools.

~~~
adambyrtek
Yes, but definitely quite a funny one!

------
caduardo21
What if you can't blink with both eyes? Back to the mouse...

